# What is up with this chicken?



## breezy2u (May 7, 2018)

Hi 
I live in Huntsville Alabama and I recently rescued a hen from a family that was moving. She has always walked with a limp and never raises her tail feathers and I don’t think she has ever laid an egg. I’ve had her for three months. Today I caught her and looked her over. She had a bunch of poop on her butt so I gave her a bath. Her belly is really big and swollen and I found these weird balls around the base of her feathers under her vent. And her joints look lumpy but no bumble foot. Does anyone know what these are? No vets around here for me to take her to. What can I do for her? What are these lumpy things?


----------



## MiniSilkys (May 7, 2018)

Maybe a big ball of more eggs? I can't really see it good. Have you checked her for mites? They like to lays eggs in the beards of my americauna chickens.


----------



## MiniSilkys (May 7, 2018)

They also like to lay eggs around the vent.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 7, 2018)

They look like a ball of insect eggs.  You may see larvae crawling all over her in a day or so. She might have a wound or infection and they may start eating her rotting flesh.  People remove as much as they can, with tweezers even.  I had a duck that survived a predator attack, but I wasn't able to get all the fly larvae off him and had to put him down.


----------

